# tassista o taxista



## Blioko89

Ciao a tutti.Ho trovato queste parole: 'tassista' e 'taxista' per le persona che guida un 'tassi' o 'taxi'. Quale è più usata e come si pronuncia 'taxista' (tak-sis-ta)?Grazie


----------



## fabiog_1981

Secondo me esistono entrambe. 
Io personalmente prediligo *taxi* (taksi) invece di tassì e *tassista* invece di taxista (taksista).


----------



## Blioko89

Ciao.Grazie fabiog per la tua pronta risposta!


----------



## Necsus

Tutti i vocabolari che ho consultato, da _taxista_ rimandano a _tassista_. QUI comunque puoi ascoltare la pronuncia.
Per quanto riguarda la grafia _taxi_ o _taxì_ o _tassì_, QUI c'è un thread in Solo Italiano.


----------



## Blioko89

Grazie anche a te Necsus.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

fabiog_1981 said:


> Secondo me esistono entrambe.
> Io personalmente prediligo *taxi* (taksi) invece di tassì e *tassista* invece di taxista (taksista).


 

Anche io le uso nella stessa maniera, e così la maggior parte delle persone che frequento.
Diciamo che qualcuno, specie più anziano, dice tassì invece di taxi, ma nessuna delle persone che conosco usa taxista.


----------



## nikis

Blioko89 said:


> Ciao a tutti.Ho trovato queste parole: 'tassista' e 'taxista' per le persona che guida un 'tassi' o 'taxi'. Quale è più usata e come si pronuncia 'taxista' (tak-sis-ta)?Grazie


 

Io uso *tassista*, ma sento anche usare *tassinaro* (non è molto italiano però). Ma dico *taxi *e non *tassì.*


----------



## Atars

Anch'io uso *tassista* e *tassì.* Come Lucy ritengo che questi due termini debbano essere usati necessariamente quando si parla con persone più anziane o quando si deve sostenere una conversazione più... forbita (non mettetevi a ridere eh ).
Credo che 'tassinaro' sia un termine romano che, almeno io, uso in senso dispregiativo quando (questi) mi taglia la strada.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non dimenticate questa discussione

Taxi


----------



## dewill

Qui usa taksista e taksi. Per risparmiare, fuori città, chiamate un noleggio che è un'autopubblica da rimessa.


----------



## gabrigabri

Anche io dico taxi e tassista.
Tassì è un po' vecchiotto (mia madre lo dice ancora)
Taxista penso di non averlo mai sentito.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tassì mi sembra veramente datato: solo il geometra Calboni chiamava i "tassì"..


----------



## Atars

'Tassì' rende la frase in italiano più scorrevole e, per quanto mi riguarda, è più agevole da introdurre nei discorsi. 'Taxi' costringe chi lo dice a fare una pausa, a fermarsi.
Comunque, capisco la tua impressione anche se il Geometra Calboni c'entra poco.

P.s.: Grazie per il collegamento al thread sulla parola _Taxi_. L'ho trovato molto interessante, come tutto il forum del resto.


----------



## Necsus

Atars said:


> P.s.: Grazie per il collegamento al thread sulla parola _Taxi_. L'ho trovato molto interessante,


Prego.


----------



## Atars

Ahahahahah, mi ero perso il tuo secondo 'QUI' Necsus, impegnato com'ero ad ascoltare la pronuncia di 'taxista'. Sembravo Julie Andrews in My Fair Lady:
"La ra-na in Spa-gna gracida in cam-pa-gna"  disse 'Elisa' quando cominciò a pronunciare a dovere.
"Taksista" ripeteva Atars cliccando ripetutamente sulla freccetta del play del Dizionario delle Pronunzie. 

In definitiva, mi prendo il 'prego' _anche_ da te!


----------



## fabinn

gabrigabri said:


> Anche io dico taxi e tassista.
> Tassì è un po' vecchiotto (mia madre lo dice ancora)
> Taxista penso di non averlo mai sentito.


Scusate se mi riallaccio a questa vecchia discussione, ma io la parola "taxista" proprio non riesco a digerirla.... eppure, in tempi di liberalizzazioni, mi tocca vederla scritta a destra e sinistra, su giornali e telegiornali (e anche per questo la discussione torna prepotentemente di attualità!)
Ma è davvero così diffusa in ambito nazionale? (io uso "taxi", ma "tassista" per indicare il conduttore)


----------



## dewill

fabinn said:


> Scusate se mi riallaccio a questa vecchia discussione, ma io la parola "taxista" proprio non riesco a digerirla.... eppure, in tempi di liberalizzazioni, mi tocca vederla scritta a destra e sinistra, su giornali e telegiornali (e anche per questo la discussione torna prepotentemente di attualità!)
> Ma è davvero così diffusa in ambito nazionale? (io uso "taxi", ma "tassista" per indicare il conduttore)



E' diffusa tra gli addetti ai lavori: tàksi e taksista.


----------



## giginho

fabinn said:


> Scusate se mi riallaccio a questa vecchia discussione, ma io la parola "taxista" proprio non riesco a digerirla.... eppure, in tempi di liberalizzazioni, mi tocca vederla scritta a destra e sinistra, su giornali e telegiornali (e anche per questo la discussione torna prepotentemente di attualità!)
> Ma è davvero così diffusa in ambito nazionale? (io uso "taxi", ma "tassista" per indicare il conduttore)



Ma perchè scusa? A me piace molto più taxista che non tassista.....t'assista....è proprio brutta! in fondo sulle macchine c'è scritto taxi, mica tassi.

Senza considerare poi quelli che dicono: mi chiami un tassì.....perchè un tassì? Tannò, tafforse??


----------



## fabinn

giginho said:


> Ma perchè scusa? A me piace molto più taxista che non tassista.....t'assista....è proprio brutta!


HAHA è proprio vero, de gustibus.... che Dio tassista, giginho


----------



## infinite sadness

Io uso: in dialetto, tassì e tassista; in italiano, tàxi e tassista.


----------



## giginho

fabinn said:


> HAHA è proprio vero, de gustibus.... che Dio tassista, giginho



Mi sono sempre chiesto se dimentare l'apostrofo potesse essere considerato come vilipendio alla divinità.....mah, ai poster(i) l'ardua sentenza!


----------



## violadaprile

Tassì è un francesismo molto diffuso, tassinaro è romanesco.
Il significato è di autopubblica, mezzo di trasporto pubblico individuale, contrapposto al tram, mezzo di trasporto pubblico collettivo.

Autopubblica a tassametro (con pagamento proporzionale al percorso) e non a corsa singola, quindi chi la guida è un tassista, in quanto aziona il tassametro. Il nome del mezzo (tassì) deriva dal conduttore (per troncamento) e non viceversa, dato che dobbiamo seguire il filo dell'uso delle parole.

In italiano si dice *tassa* e non *tax* che è inglese. Taxi è la versione inglese, un inglesismo altrettanto importato. In questo caso, mi pare che viceversa la parola taxista intervenga dopo, per assimilazione con tassista.

A questo proposito secondo me non va dimenticato che la lettera X in italiano non c'è e se vi arriva si trasforma. Se permane è solo perché ci stiamo abituando a fiumi di parole importate, senza più tanto badare a regole e radici.
Quindi mi associo: a parte tassinaro, tutte le forme sembrerebbero corrette e non dialettali.
Ciao.


----------



## dewill

violadaprile said:


> Tassì è un francesismo molto diffuso, tassinaro è romanesco.
> Il significato è di autopubblica, mezzo di trasporto pubblico individuale, contrapposto al tram, mezzo di trasporto pubblico collettivo.
> 
> Autopubblica a tassametro (con pagamento proporzionale al percorso) e non a corsa singola, quindi chi la guida è un tassista, in quanto aziona il tassametro. Il nome del mezzo (tassì) deriva dal conduttore (per troncamento) e non viceversa, dato che dobbiamo seguire il filo dell'uso delle parole.
> 
> In italiano si dice *tassa* e non *tax* che è inglese. Taxi è la versione inglese, un inglesismo altrettanto importato. In questo caso, mi pare che viceversa la parola taxista intervenga dopo, per assimilazione con tassista.
> 
> A questo proposito secondo me non va dimenticato che la lettera X in italiano non c'è e se vi arriva si trasforma. Se permane è solo perché ci stiamo abituando a fiumi di parole importate, senza più tanto badare a regole e radici.
> Quindi mi associo: a parte tassinaro, tutte le forme sembrerebbero corrette e non dialettali.
> Ciao.



Di fronte alla parola 'taxi' il mio primo pensiero va al greco antico. L'origine delle parole è spesso controversa.


----------



## giginho

violadaprile said:


> In italiano si dice *tassa* e non *tax* che è inglese. Taxi è la versione inglese, un inglesismo altrettanto importato. In questo caso, mi pare che viceversa la parola taxista intervenga dopo, per assimilazione con tassista.
> 
> A questo proposito secondo me non va dimenticato che *la lettera X in italiano non c'è e se vi arriva si trasforma*. Se permane è solo perché ci stiamo



Sei ASSOLUTAMENTE sicura che la lettera X in Italiano ci arrivi dall'inglese? Io non ne sono così convinto!



dewill said:


> Di fronte alla parola 'taxi' il mio primo pensiero va al *greco antico*. L'origine delle parole è spesso controversa.



Straquotone! anche in greco esiste una lettera che si legge come la ics.....e guarda caso esiste in parole traslitterate in italiano con la lettera "X"


----------



## violadaprile

C'era in greco e c'era in latino. Ma quando impariamo l'alfabeto a scuola, J X Y e W non sono incluse. Nell'alfabeto italiano abbiamo 21 lettere e se guardiamo rientri più antichi troviamo un mutamento morfologico della parola originale (stoccafisso = stuck fisch).
Secondo me, nelle parole italiane sono alfabetismi "di ritorno", perché oggi ci piace di più e ci sembra "più colto" conservare le forme linguistiche straniere (a volte sbagliando grossolanamente, come quando si dice _films_ al plurale).
Poi posso sbagliare io, naturamente!


----------



## dewill

Ai tedeschi del sud l'inglese appare più come un insolito dialetto dell'alta Germania che una lingua vera e propria.
L'inglese è lingua d'origine tipicamente germanica con una infinità di termini provenienti dal greco e latino (e neolatino).
Per ciò sentir parlare di termini derivati direttamente dall'inglese, prima degli anni '50, mi dà la strana sensazione che la materia sia molto più complessa


----------



## Maioneselover

giginho said:


> Sei ASSOLUTAMENTE sicura che la lettera X in Italiano ci arrivi dall'inglese? Io non ne sono così convinto!



Non mi sembra violadaprile avesse voluto dire che "x" deriva dall'inglese, semplicemente che la "x" del lessico latino si semplifica in italiano in "ss", collegandosi ad un problema di pronuncia poco spontanea. I "barbarismi" invadono la nostra lingua, tradurli non è sempre possibile, ma applicare loro una "italianizzazione" sarebbe il minimo per preservare la lingua degli italiani: di coloro che preferiscono le doppie a molti gruppi consonantici.


----------



## violadaprile

Esatto Lover (e grazie).
Tassì (accentato sulla ì) dal francese con il significato di auto a tassametro è sicuramente stato importato prima degli anni 50, se  non ai primi del secolo, e si ritrova nel parlare comune delle regioni settentrionali.
Taxi, non accentato e secondo me derivato dalla parola inglese, può benissimo essere arrivato attraverso il cinema, dove un taxi poteva essere (se non sentito, visto) fra le immagini di un film per altri versi perfettamente tradotto.

Capire poi quale sia l'esatta cronologia mi sembra arduo. Benché la parola tassì mi sembrerebbe precedente.
Però è solo una mia impressione.




> Per ciò sentir parlare di termini derivati direttamente dall'inglese, prima degli anni '50, mi dà la strana sensazione che la materia sia molto più complessa


Sono d'accordo con te sulla ben conosciuta origine dell'inglese. Però le contaminazioni fra lingua e lingua in Europa ci sono e ci sono sempre state, anche prima degli anni 50.
Qualche esempio? "bistecca" da beef-stick inglese, parola che si usa, come si dice qui a Milano, "dai temp de Carlo Cudega"; "lanzichenecco" da Landsknecht tedesco, servo della gleba, che si usa ovviamente da quando i contadini di lingua tedesca si arruolavano come mercenari e scendevano in Italia al seguito dei vari re.
Basta, mi fermo qui dato che non voglio annoiare nessuno


----------



## dewill

Tassì è un francesismo  ma un francesismo particolare, per adattamento, infatti i francesi scrivono 'taxi' e pronunciano [taksì].


----------



## violadaprile

Certo, come dicevo, per adattamento. Questo dimostrerebbe il fatto che è precedente, quando ancora (vivaddio) le parole si adattavano


----------



## dewill

La contaminazione del sassone non cancellò tuttavia la matrice germano-tedesca (per i tedeschi è più semplice capire questa cosa perchè vi è anche l'aspetto della vocalità.
Non mi risulta lanzichenecco=servo della gleba (se mai della lancia), nè che i mercenari fossero contadini, infatti gli Alemanni (tedeschi del sud ovest) erano di stirpe guerriera e vivevano da uomini liberi sia per concessione imperiale sia per la loro potenza militare di certo, in quanto portatori di armi, non lavoravano la terra ma possedevano del bestiame che affidavano alle donne ed ai giovanissimi. Tu ti riferisci al tentativo fallito di utilizzare con successo mercenari reclutati, per risparmiare sui compensi, in Baviera (contadini). Gli eredi dei mercenari Alemanni sono tuttora in servizio presso lo Stato Vaticano.


----------



## violadaprile

Lands = campagna - Knecht = servitore

Non mi riferisco a niente di particolare, se non al fatto che, senza conoscere nulla della storia degli Alemanni, la parola è giunta a noi per conoscenza diretta, quando abbiamo incontrato faccia a faccia gli esecrati lanzichenecchi al seguito di molte dominazioni straniere.

Forse non mercenari (non insisto) ma che avevano scelto liberamente una carriera militare, abbandonando il lavoro della terra troppo poco redditizio. Per quello che mi risulta è così. Potrebbero anche essere soldati reclutati a forza tra i contadini (e sappiamo che nel medio evo era un uso invalso). Il risultato non cambia 
Ma, avendo studiato un po' di storia, sappiamo tutti che i servi della gleba erano in Europa veri e propri schiavi, che potevano affrancarsi solo aggregandosi a un esercito o alla chiesa. Sicuramente si tratta di contadini (la parola in tedesco è Landsknecht (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landsknecht), dove Lands = campagna; mentre Lanze, Spie*ß* e Speer significano lancia).

Vorrei però pregarti di non forzare le mie parole trasformandole in insulti contro i tuoi illustri antenati Alemanni. Quand'anche fossero stati servi della gleba, o minatori o spaccapietre, avrebbero tutto il mio meritato rispetto.

Tuttavia, anche ammettendo che la derivazione fosse da Lanzeknecht (cosa che non è, vedi le svariate citazioni manzoniane), resta sempre il fatto della traslitterazione dal tedesco alla lingua italiana, in epoca medievale, che era l'unica cosa che volevasi dimostrare.
Pace e bene.


----------



## Angel.Aura

*Nota di moderazione*


> *Salute a voi,
> 
> Vorrei avere il tempo di cancellare tutti gli interventi fuori tema, invece mi limito a ricordarvi che la domanda alla quale rispondere è:*
> 
> 
> Blioko89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Ho trovato queste parole: 'tassista' e 'taxista' per le persona che guida un 'tassi' o 'taxi'. Quale è più usata e come si pronuncia 'taxista' (tak-sis-ta)?_
> 
> 
> 
> *Ulteriori digressioni saranno opportunamente falcidiate.
> 
> Grazie per la cortese collaborazione e buon proseguimento a tutti voi.
> 
> Laura
> Moderatrice*
Click to expand...


----------

